# Buying Weapons Online



## kc5fm (Oct 12, 2008)

The various weapons threads made me think of two web sites that allow the purchase of weapons.

They are Auction Arms and Gunbroker.

Sometimes there are bargains. Sometimes there are not.


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

*Cabelas Gun Library*

I have bought several collectible as well as less expensive hunting guns from Cabelas. I have been extremely satisfied. Used guns from all of their retail stores are compiled in a searchable database. If you are interested in Colt Woodsman's, go to the Gun Library page and type in the search parameter "Woodsman," click on "go" and it will list them all, by location, price, condition. Click on any listed item to bring up the store info, contact phone number and high resultion pictures which you can click on and scroll throuigh to view every scratch and fingerprint up close.

I have bought several WWII collectible pistols from them and found prices representative of the national market. Items are accurately represented, their store staff are knowledgeable and helpful in checking specifics on proof marks, bore condition, etc. To purchase an item you charge it on a credit card and have your FFL dealer fax a FFL copy to the listing store. They ship by FedEx next day and your local dealer calls you when it arrives. You complete the 4473 transfer and any state or local forms required at your end.

http://www.cabelas.com/


----------



## saintsfanbrian (Oct 30, 2008)

If you have your C&R license you can buy guns on line and have them shipped directly to you. They must fall in the classification of Curio and Relic but many of these guns (such as M1 garands) make fine hunting rifles. I have seen and heard of people hunting with an SKS.

The C&R license is cheap ($35) and usually only takes about 2 to 3 months to get.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Correct,
You CAN NOT have BATFE controlled weapons sent directly to you.
The only exception is if you have a Dealers License.

If you are a dealer, then you are getting all the discount and trade papers sent to you and you can buy about everything much cheaper anyway!

BATFE controlled weapons include anything that post dates the 1937 firearms act,
In most cases, anything that fires a cartridge instead of loose power and bullet,
And anything that is considered a 'Dangerous or Destructive Device',

Including, but not limited to,

Any firearms that fires a projectile 1/2" (0.050") in diameter,
(and that DOES mean potato guns are illegal)

Any firearm that will fire fully auto, meaning it will fire more than one round each time the trigger is depressed,

Any device that will make/cause any firearm to fire more than one round per trigger pull,

Any device that will change the status of a fire arm, 
As in the cartridge cylinders being sold for black power pistols. Installing the cylinder changes the status of that pistol/rifle to a modern cartridge firing gun, and you MUST register and be licensed to carry it after that.

Any device that is intended to lessen the report of the firearm,

The list goes on, but you get the idea...
(all the fun stuff!)
------------------------------

Gun Broker and all those places CLEARLY STATE that you will need to have a LICENSED FIREARMS DEALER receive the firearms you buy...
That means you have to cut that guy in on the deal to do the paperwork for you.
---------------------------------

What CAN be purchased over the internet,
(Depending on what state you live in...)

Ammo, you can buy as much ammo as you can get UPS to ship!

Muzzle loading weapons, classified as needing to be manually loaded with loose power and projectile (bullet).

Replacment parts for fully automatic weapons.
Be careful on this one!
Being in possession of a receiver that will accept, and 3 or more of the automatic parts constitutes a 'Machine Gun' or 'Automatic Weapon' even if you don't have the thing put together...

Example: If you have an AR-15 rifle, and you have 3 or more M-16 trigger group parts, 
Even if they aren't put together, 
In the eyes of the law it's still a 'Machine Gun'.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

saintsfanbrian said:


> If you have your C&R license you can buy guns on line and have them shipped directly to you. They must fall in the classification of Curio and Relic but many of these guns (such as M1 garands) make fine hunting rifles. I have seen and heard of people hunting with an SKS.
> 
> The C&R license is cheap ($35) and usually only takes about 2 to 3 months to get.


Most dealers across State lines that I have dealt with will only ship to an FFL holder.


----------



## coinguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, online shopping MAY save you a few bucks. We do transfers in the shop every day. What it will do is open your world to many more guns than any shop will have in it. Sometimes you save money, some times you do not. I never cease to be amazed at the guns coming in that they have paid more for than I have them for sale in the shop. Sometimes by a few bucks. Sometimes by over half off. And that is before they pay me for a transfer! It pays to know the market on a gun of interest.

A C&R license will let you buy guns 50 years old or older, in addition to some more recent collectable guns. It is not a difficult thing to obtain in many areas, but your local PD will need to approve your application too. With it, you can buy many things for your PERSONAL use and collection. DON'T try to use this for buying and selling! Some dealers won't deal with 'crufflers' but most will, for C&R eligible guns.

The gun control act of 1968 has made it more difficult to freely trade guns. The nat'l firearms act of 1934 has restricted many items including full auto, suppressors and short barrel rifles and shotguns. But you can still trade in guns made before 1898 without any licensing, at least on a federal level. Some states and cities have further restrictions, so check. In addition you don't want to be in possesion of certain other items such as parts to convert a gun into a machine gun. The laws vary from gun to gun. For some, you can have all of the conversion parts but one, while others you can't have any parts at all. When in doubt, best check it out. I am a licensed machine gun dealer and firearms manufacturer so feel free to ask me your questions.

Some guns don't have much in the way of fed regulation, such as muzzleloaders. You may want to look into that type of gun for subsistance hunting. And they are lots of fun besides! We have an annual Boy Scout rendevous in February where we have a couple thousand scouts try their hand at shooting muzzleloaders. Many do remarkably well. 

G


----------



## saintsfanbrian (Oct 30, 2008)

Dean, this is only for C&R type items. You are a licensed collector and as such get the right to have the items shipped directly to you. It is not a license that will allow you to purchase an AR-15 (unless it is one on the list) but you can buy SKS, Mosin Nagant's, some CZ's, Enfield's and quite a few other rifles. Great for hunting. The dealer will need a copy of your C&R before they will ship to you.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

LOVE MUZZLE LOADING! Great fun!
I don't hunt much with them, but I LOVE shooting them!

I do a lot of pistols, everything from single barrel flint locks to civil war replica revolvers! 
Just a bunch of fun for very little money!

In this state (and most states) you can carry a fully loaded & capped muzzle loading pistol WITHOUT a permit!
That might be good to know if you were in a serious situation and needed backup that was 'Legal'...

Remember, a replica of the 'Walker Colt' throws a heavier bullet faster than a modern .44 Magnum!
So anyone tells you they aren't deadly or accurate have rocks in their heads!


----------



## coinguy (Oct 13, 2008)

JeepHammer said:


> LOVE MUZZLE LOADING! Great fun!
> I don't hunt much with them, but I LOVE shooting them!
> 
> I do a lot of pistols, everything from single barrel flint locks to civil war replica revolvers!
> Just a bunch of fun for very little money!


Yes they are! And a good choice for a survival firearm as well. While it is not easy, you could even make gunpowder and caps (ir use a rock lock and you can eliminate that part)

I had the good fortune to work for a gunpowder company for a few years, traveling around the country and shooting with all kinds of people, from professional hunters, gun writers and other industry people on up to average guys and gals getting their first hunting rifle. I got to demo our products as well as various guns for other companies. Lots of fun!



JeepHammer said:


> Remember, a replica of the 'Walker Colt' throws a heavier bullet faster than a modern .44 Magnum!
> So anyone tells you they aren't deadly or accurate have rocks in their heads!


That was indeed the first '44 magnum' and wasn't surpassed in power until very recently. And you should have seen it when we would shoot a 58 cal rifle, throwing a very big, heavy slug, out to 500 yards, hitting a pie plate size target and putting the slug right on through the pole holding it up.

G


----------

